# Life Is Good



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

After a horribly hot, humid week ending with the threat of being hit by Hurricane Earl, tonight I sat down to a wonderful home cooked dinner of grilled steak, baked sweet potato, farm fresh corn on the cob and a nice glass of wine. I skipped dessert and went right to the entertainment ... watching 2 little girls and 2 little boys snuggled up close to mama and nursing away. After a long week with little sleep, I feel so thankful that God is good and life is good.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't think of a better way to spend a Sunday night!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:faint: OMG, I think I need to do that again. :faint: You posted a picture??? 

So glad you are enjoying those precious babies. Congrats again on a very special litter. :drinkup:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Precious little ones.:wub: Congrats.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe, they are very sweet.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Mary, I can barely breath! But so happy for you and the Mom and oh the pups. Oh how perfect! Yes, Life is so good, oh but so are you, and oh my what a miracle. :amen:

Sorry, LOL, I'm with Carina :faint:, but in a very grateful way and humours way. Right Carina  LOL.

So, corn on the cob huh? *AND*


2 perfect boys and 2 girls.:chili::Sunny Smile::good post - perfect:wub2: 
Congrats to you, Mom and give the precious pups sweet kisses. Awwww Mary, I just noticed the first baby has his or her wittle paw hugging his sybling as they nurse on Mommy. 

Thank you so much for the pic, what a treat and treasure to see.

Yes, God is good :Sunny Smile: Now try and get a little rest.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

HOW did I miss this birthing experience? :chili:
Congratulations! who are the mom & dad?:aktion033:
So happy the hurricane turned away---that all is well!:thumbsup:
Enjoy the lull!:biggrin: and the wine!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, everything sounds so wonderful Mary! We grilled out and it was wonderful.....I didn't have the sweet little ones though. The picture is darling. What a perfect way to end an evening........yes, life is good!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*THUNK!* Pardon me while I pick myself up off the floor. :faint:

Am I hallucinating? Am I still in bed dreaming?? Did you actually post a pic? :w00t:


Oh Mary you truly deserved a great night like that. And yes...life IS good! I keep telling you that I just have a feeling this litter is going to produce something very special. We'll just wait and see. :innocent: I'm sooo glad you posted that beautiful pic!! Thank you!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How precious is that! Love the stories of the puppies and especially the pictures.
I love puppy fever!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How sweet. I would have put all my other activities aside to watch those babies too


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well now! Looky who's posting pictures!!!!! k: Way to go girl!

What a great way to start my day, just hearing about your evening and seeing those tiny babies gave me a great big smile - thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Mary. Congratulations, GrandMa!!! Such a beautiful sight.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting that picture, Mary! Those babies are soooo precious!!!
I'm glad that you can relax and enjoy them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ok there is nothing better than seeing fat little puppies being nursed by an awesome mom. CONGRATS! Hope this week is better than last! *hugs*


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! They would make my night perfect as well! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh tooooo cute ^_^ CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Life is good!!! I will be thinking of you when I grill our steaks tonight with fresh veggies and of my glass of wine. I don't have little puppies but I still have my four that our my life.:wub: Congratulations on the litter, hopefully we get to see more pics as they grow.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> Life is good!!! I will be thinking of you when I grill our steaks tonight with fresh veggies and of my glass of wine. I don't have little puppies but I still have my four that our my life.:wub: Congratulations on the litter, hopefully we get to see more pics as they grow.


I love this time of year for grilling. Cool enough to actually stay outside for a good while watching the little ones run and play at my feet while I wait for the food to cook.

Mary, I'm laughing my head off at your wish for more pictures as the little puppies grow and I bet a certain few who know me well are doing the same. (I won't mention any names like Carina, Crystal and a few more ...) :HistericalSmiley:I'm really bad about taking pictures, never have the camera ready or am too busy doing baths, haircuts, laundry, etc. But this time I promise to take weekly pictures and post them (got that Carina, Crystal, etc???)!:aktion033:

This past week has been very hectic ... and bittersweet ... but I'll start a new thread about that later. In the meantime, Esther is being a very good mama, Timmy (my avatar) is still handing out cigars (Timmy, those are cigars, right??), the salad is made, the fresh beets cooked and pickled, the just picked (so the farm stand said) corn on the cob about to go in the pot, the chicken cooking, the dog laundry done, the petsitter instructions all written out, and the glass of wine soon to be poured. Two baths yet to give and then I can sit and relax ... and wonder why I never have time to take pictures!! :w00t:

Thank you all for the congrats and good wishes. They are appreciated more than I could ever express.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, what a perfect litter, two boys and two girls. I'm not too far from you, I'm in RI, case you need a sitter or just someone to come over and ohhhh and ahhhh over them.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

lynda said:


> Congratulations, what a perfect litter, two boys and two girls. I'm not too far from you, I'm in RI, case you need a sitter or just someone to come over and ohhhh and ahhhh over them.


Lynda, I would love for you to come over to ohhhh and ahhhh. I love for my puppies to meet and greet new friends, adapt to different sounds and situations (like the vacuum cleaner which I've already used all around their puppy pen), and be held/loved/played with by others. As soon as they get their first shots (on or about Oct. 23) I will let you and a few other friends know so that we can do a puppy play date.

You might really want to meet these babies as I co-own mama and her babies with our mutual friend Sheila Riley of Maltangels Maltese.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a perfect evening alright. They are just adorable!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Mary, I'm laughing my head off at your wish for more pictures as the little puppies grow and I bet a certain few who know me well are doing the same. (I won't mention any names like Carina, Crystal and a few more ...) :HistericalSmiley:I'm really bad about taking pictures, never have the camera ready or am too busy doing baths, haircuts, laundry, etc. _*But this time I promise to take weekly pictures and post them (got that Carina, Crystal, etc???)!:aktion033:*_
> 
> This past week has been very hectic ... and bittersweet ... but I'll start a new thread about that later. In the meantime, Esther is being a very good mama, Timmy (my avatar) is still handing out cigars (Timmy, those are cigars, right??), the salad is made, the fresh beets cooked and pickled, the just picked (so the farm stand said) corn on the cob about to go in the pot, the chicken cooking, the dog laundry done, the petsitter instructions all written out, and the glass of wine soon to be poured. Two baths yet to give and then I can sit and relax ... and wonder why I never have time to take pictures!! :w00t:
> 
> Thank you all for the congrats and good wishes. They are appreciated more than I could ever express.


Seriously??? You promise to take weekly pictures and post them??? :faint: Ok, somebody please help me off the floor.  

:wine: Very glad you are taking the time to sit and enjoy.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Awww Congrats!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Mary what a beautiful picture!:wub: I really love how the one on the right has their arm around their littermate while eating. :tender: I wouldn't get anything done i would be watching the puppies all of the time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OH I want to come and uhhhh & awww too! and bring you a bottle of a good Greek wine to toast the mom & her babies! :wine:
Yes, God is good! Life is meant to be celebrated so I will toast you & the babies from afar! 
"Live well little ones, grow strong on the love around you and drink in the experiences each new day brings. . . may your futures far exceed Mary's expectations!"
hugs,:grouphug:
kitzi & sandi


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Mary, I wish I lived close, I would be waiting for the puppy play date,:chili: I would love to sit back and watch each puppy play:wub: Congrats


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Life is good.:thumbsup:
Those pups are adorable! :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful .x x x x


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How lovely  Sounds good to me too. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

*"But this time I promise to take weekly pictures and post them (got that Carina, Crystal, etc???)!"*

I'm Miss Etc. and will believe it when I see these weekly pictures...:thumbsup:

We can hope, seeing those babies grow would be such a treat. 

You paint a lovely picture of your evening Mary. Enjoy!opcorn:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, such beautiful babies!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just seeing this post and I must say -- I definitely have PUPPY ENVY. What a beautiful litter. Truly gorgeous. Can't wait to watch them grow up. 

Sounds like the delivery went well and that the mom and babies are doing well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:dothewave: CONGRATUALTIONS!! Mary - I can't believe I missed this big event. I didn't even know you were expecting.:HistericalSmiley: Actually I think that I did know. They look adorable and how nice to have two boys and two girls.:wub::wub: I don't know...I'm thinking a trip to MA could be in my future. Looking forward to the weekly pix. :Waiting:


----------

